# What in the heck is happening to the CR web site



## lilmsmaggie (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeez Louise -- what's going on with the sites layout? All of a sudden it just changed


----------



## K13X5C (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't know but it has an atrocious appearance right now. Hopefully a bug and not a new design.


----------



## Mantanuska (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like it is stuck on the "Mobile" layout. If you look at the bottom it gives you options for mobile or desktop but it wont let you switch to desktop.


----------



## GammyKnee (Dec 20, 2013)

Mantanuska said:


> Looks like it is stuck on the "Mobile" layout. If you look at the bottom it gives you options for mobile or desktop but it wont let you switch to desktop.



Yep same for me.
Coincidentally this isn't the only Wordpress-based site I've seen today that has suddenly decided to present the mobile view even though I'm on a desktop PC, though at least the others allow me to switch back. Wonder if this might have something to do with the recent "Parker" update for Wordpress...


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2013)

Same here


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 20, 2013)

Annoying. I don't even view the mobile site on my mobile devices, and now I have no choice anywhere. Hopefully the powers that be will get it sorted out in short order.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 20, 2013)

Yep got the same problem in the UK. You can get into the desktop site by clicking on one of the featured items lime the [email protected]$899 for instance


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Dec 21, 2013)

Same here with my office desktop using Windows XP and IE for the browser. 

However, my home desktop doesn't have that problem running Windows 7 and Chrome for the browser.


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Dec 21, 2013)

I have had a problem for the last 6 Months running an i7 with windows 7 and IE. The site seems to get stuck in a loop loading the homepage until my computer crashes. The solution was to install firefox. Seems to be a few compatibility issues between CR and IE but is definitely unique to the CR Site. My own and other WP sites run no problem in IE! ???


----------

